# my ghost closed raptoral arm



## sk8erkho (Feb 1, 2011)

i noticed my ghost right raptoral arm is closed and she is having a difficult time climbing. it was not always like this but I am hoping her next molt will correct it. Any one see anything like this before? Also, my nephew got confused with the feeding instructions and put blue bottles in with my L-4 ghosts the size of some of them concerns me. Aside from spooking my mantids is there anything about flies defensive abilities,if any, I need to know about.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 1, 2011)

No, they won't hurt your mantids, though a whole bunch of them might cause a molting mantis to mismolt.

It's nice that you have an Assistant Keeper, though; how old is he?


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 1, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> No, they won't hurt your mantids, though a whole bunch of them might cause a molting mantis to mismolt.


while I agree, I'll bet a few flys will be lunch before you know it. at least based on my hungry ghosts.

Harry


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 1, 2011)

The arm happens every now and then, I see it here, no idea what happens to it. It should fix itself in molt.


----------



## dgerndt (Feb 1, 2011)

Based on how hungry and agressive my ghosts are with food, those flies will start disappearing soon enough.  One or two molts should fix the arm. If you're concerned about her ability to catch food, you can always stick a fly with a pin and hand feed her.


----------



## ismart (Feb 4, 2011)

Tell your ghost to quit it! It's not going to win any emmy awards.  It should fix itself in the next molt.


----------

